# This weekend, Next weekend



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

This weekend is this weekend and next weekend is next weekend, don't say next weekend when really you mean this weekend because it's just WRONG. 
Its so bloody obvious.
Fuckwit.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

So when is this coming weekend?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The weekend after next?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Isn't that in a fortnight?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> So when is this coming weekend?


Thats this weekend! Â

and BTW no need for the "coming" bit! thats as bad as saying "having said that" when you could just say "however".


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The following weekend after the next two I will be going on holiday! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Having said that, you can see why people get confused.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

thats true, but having said that...... this coming weekend IS this weekend, but its also THE next weekend, because there isn't another Saturday and Sunday in between....

OK so its a trifle ambiguous, especially if you leave the "the" out of "the next weekend".......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't talk to me about this subject . Wish people would actually bloody say what they mean !


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Hmmmm I can see the confusion I had the same convesration with some one the other weekend........

;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh FFS

There is only a "this weekend" and a "next weekend" any weekends after that are "two weeks this weekend" etc.

So thick aren't y'all 

Schmucks


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Use the date then and stop whineging. :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

If I said "Sunday 27th",
You'd say "When's that then?"
I'd say " This weekend! fuckwit"
 ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> If I said "sunday 27th",
> I'd say " this weekend! fuckwit"
> ;D


Not 'this weekend coming'? Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My blood is boiling.............Arrrrrrggghhh


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So when was "last weekend"?

For me, its the one just gone... for the same reasons as the next weekend is the one just coming....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah last weekend was last weekend you're right on that one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

but as next and last are (in this instance) essentially "opposites" of each other.....

why can't NEXT weekend be THE NEXT ONE COMING, ie THIS weekend?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Because <deep breath> it isn't and thats it!

Accept it and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Yes but having said that, on monday morning you always say "so what did you do this weekend?". Explain!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ahhh! The answer is in the question, What did you do at the weekend? You didn't need to add "this" in this instance and thats why you are getting yourself ( and others, I suspect) confused


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

So what DID you do at the weekend?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Which weekend?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Which weekend? Â


The weekend before the weekend coming!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> So what DID you do at the weekend?


I was making plans for the coming weekend.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is nonsense...how can you talk about the end of the week (weekend) and refer to the past? The weekend ALWAYS comes after the week finishes!! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

No it doesn't. It comes before the next week starts.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't be silly Andy...you are confusing yourself now! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You're all talking bollox.

You are turning a very illegimate flame into a joke and now I'm going flame you all for being such wankers.

Schmucks.....I'm in such a huff I'm going to sell my car and throw ALL my handbags in the boot and chuck my dummy out the window......but I'll have to wait till after the weekend because I'm going to Interpro this weekend.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I love been a wanker...I am so flattered now!! Â 

Make sure you enjoy NEXT weekend at Interpro then!! Â ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> a very illegimate flame


is this from a bastard book of matches or something?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

on second thoughts, that would be illegitimate - so I haven't a clue what your word means....


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Illegimate?

I dunno either.....who said that anyway?

Looks like a word though dunnit


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

lisa... you are a forum star ...... you certainly bring the flame room alive... !how many replies!.. so soon !!

btw... no idea what on earth you are all going on about here....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi Sundeep ,Yes I'm back ;D 
Its easy, just talk the language everyone understands.......Bulsh!

But seriously, the "this weekend, next weekend" thing really does piss me off!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Listen Gal, its after Friday Week OK :-/ But I think you are 50:50 correct


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

So this year is 2004 ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Surely next weekend refers to, quite literally, the next weekend coming - as in next time.

So next weekend would be the weekend of the 26th/27th.

Whereas this weekend could refer to either the weekend just gone or the weekend coming up depending on how you use it.


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

I believe that this weekend refers to the weekend closest. i.e before wednesday 1200 hours it is the weekend just gone and the following weekend is next weekend and as of wednesday 1201 hours it is the approaching weekend and the previous weekend was last weekend.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That's put another angle on it then.

Question.
Do you have to look at your watch before you speak about the weekend though, because sometimes I forget to put my watch on, so this could become even more confusing if I said "this weekend" meaning last weekend because i thought it was 11.55am on wednesday when in fact it was 12.05 wednesday. Even 2 minutes wrong in either direction could spell disaster.

Well it just goes to show that all this "this weekend, last weekend" stuff is a real problem when sorting out ones social life.

Something official should be done.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

But isn't it great that it is just any weekend and not during the week?

(Do you ever get the feeling you may not be helping?)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What on earth is a "weekend" ???

I have days when I'm working, and days when I'm not. Longer periods of 'not working' are holidays ;D

But I can usually tell when it's a Saturday or Sunday (or the "weekend") - the roads are always a nightmare, all the car parks full, and all the shops packed solid!

(I work shifts )


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

I have just checked the British Standard on this - BSI 4862 if anyone is interested and it clearly states that "this weekend" can only be used in relation to a saturday starting within 72 hours of the current time. A weekend that follows between 168 hrs and 71 hrs 59 mins of the current time must be classed next weekend.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is that true??

Anyway it IS the weekend and its raining.......bugger.


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

Of course it is true Lisa ... do you think I would make it up on such an important subject :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

hmmm........ silly me :

I believed you too!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Are you lot still going on about this?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It'll all blow over by next weekend....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> It'll all blow over by next weekend....


Don't you mean this weekend coming? Or the one before next?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This thread could go on right up until this year.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

This year coming or next.... ???

Is that the next 12 months so until Aug 2004 or until Dec 31st 2003


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Calendar year or financial year? :


----------

